

How Losing a Job Can Be Bad for Your Health - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/24/upshot/how-losing-a-job-can-be-bad-for-your-health.html

======
delosfuegos
There is an alternative hypothesis that is proposed by David Stuckler
([http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673609...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673609611247)),
where he claims that it is not unemployment (or any macroeconomic variables)
causes better or worse health, but that it is dependent on the policy decision
made in times of economic recession. When austerity measures are taken;
indicators of health worsen. This idea is also present in other parts of his
research. For example: rapid privatization of public companies in the former
Soviet Union
([http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673609...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673609600052)).

